# Transporting



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

My truck is out for the weekend so im wondering if anyone knows if it would be legal to transport a deer on top of the trunk on my car. I will be hunting in Minnesota and im unsure if this is legal or not there. 
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If im not mistaken you can carry it any way you want as long as you are present. 
You could strap it on the back of your ten speed. I just woulden't drive all over with it on the back. It always looks tacky. and is fround upon by non hunters. Like those hitch haulers. Or the people who stick the heads of there deer up in the back of there trucks so everyone can see the big 16 in spread 4x4.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> If im not mistaken you can carry it any way you want as long as you are present.
> You could strap it on the back of your ten speed. I just woulden't drive all over with it on the back. It always looks tacky. and is fround upon by non hunters. Like those hitch haulers. Or the people who stick the heads of there deer up in the back of there trucks so everyone can see the big 16 in spread 4x4.


i would sure hate to be "fround" upon, hell i "woulden't" even wanna look like my grammar puts me back in the second grade! lol, i just had to.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

debone it and put it in a 56 quart cooler in the trunk and be done with it. should take you about 30 minutes


----------

